# EBT Mikados are Finally here



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

See the addendum to my old thread:

*EBT Mikados are (almost) here*


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Another couple of photos from thsi weekend's run in 20F temperatures at Roger's RGSEast:











_*(Click on picture for a full-size view.)*_

Oh yes, almost forgot - *Video of EBT #15 at RGSEast*


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Very nice looking. Looks like she runs well.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, need to ask engineering for a new keyboard now. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. 
Got any other pics on 9A?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

More pics? 

At the top of the hill is the smaller trestle:










The following day was live steam at Cabin Fever, so I took the loco along for a show-and-tell:










Here's one problem - this sweet little drain cock on the tender snags on everything! It's already loose and scratched.










Here's a shot in the sun - you wouldn't believe it was 10 below....










Then there's this: all the electronics smushed into the tender to make it work!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One fine looking loco Pete. Later RJD


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*That was a very cold day. When I left Jersey it was 5 degrees. Not soon after it was 0 in the pine barrons. The whole 2.5 hour trip I watched the temp reach a whopping 12 degrees the entire day. We where definete die hards. 
Would not have missed it.







* *Will's #495 Hard at work on a cold day*


----------

